

XBox One's uturn on content delivery - inthewind
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jun/20/xbox-one-uturn-was-microsoft-right

======
inthewind
It's a shame really, I like the idea of digital distribution.

Couldn't there be a system where you pay for a license and still have the
ability to sell that license on, and be able to order a physical copy at a
slight premium. The copy is worth nothing without the license.

One license could still have the limitation of one active activation. Perhaps
the license could link to a token - which could be passed about - so you could
lend a game to a friend.

The license would allow you to download the latest version of the game (
assuming that the game has updates and bug fixes), and you are free to
transfer your digital copy onto whatever medium.

Your tokens/licenses could then live on a portable keychain, so in theory you
could carry your entire collection about.

------
inthewind
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5907999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5907999)

